# سؤال لكل فتيات المنتدي !!! الكل يدخل ويجاوب



## +Nevena+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل تقولين أحبك لشخص قال لكي أحبك ؟*​ 

* 





*​​​ 



* 

الكثير من البنات في مجتمعنا عندما تسمع أحد قال لها أحبك 
 فبسرعة وبدون تردد تقول أحبك حتى لو لم يكن الحب ينبع من قلبها 
فهل أنتي منهم ؟ !!
وماذا تفعلين إن قال لكي أحدهن احبك ؟!!


الكل يجـــــاوب بصراحه​*​​















*منقووووووووووووول*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> هل تقولين أحبك لشخص قال لكي أحبك ؟


*طبعا انا مش هقوله (بحبك) لانه في الاول لازم اني اتأكد من مشاعري تجاه الشخص دا,,
و غير المشاعر لازم برضه اني اتأكد من التوافق بيننا,,يعني لازم نكون متفاهمين انا وهو,,,
و شكرا ليكي اخت نيفين,,بجد موضوع هادف و رائع
الرب يباركك وينور طريقك,,,*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤال مهم جدا يا نفين انا بالنسبة لي  لا يمكن اقولها الا لو   كنت حبيتة بجد علشان دي مشاعر انسان ومينفعش التلاعب بيها ولو مش متاكدة كمان هقوله اديني وقت علشان اتاكد من مشاعري تجاهك ويمكن كمان احاول اسافر او ابعد فترة علشان اعرف واتاكد من مشاعري​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

* أحياناً البنت بتكوون محتاجه للاحساس بانها بتحب وبتتحب فأول حد بيقولها الكلمه دى بتلاقى صدى للكلمه دى جواها فبترد بتسررع وده طبعا مش حب ولا حاجه وممكن جدا تندم على انها اتسرعت ......بنلاقى الحاله دى أكتر فى سن المراهقه لما البنت بتلاقى صديقااتها بيعيشوا قصص حب ورديه وبيحكواا لها فبتكوون فى وضع استعداد لتلقى اى اشاره من اى حد هيقولها الكلمه دى وبتتجاوب معاه بسرررعه ...موووضوع رائع ومهم يا نيفااا ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك ​*.


----------



## sosofofo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كلمة احبك كلمة جميلة وقوية 
فيه بنات بتوقع بسرعة وتقولها للرد على الكلمة الاولي
وبنات بتستنى شوية بالنسبة لي انا هستنى شوية علشان اعرف قد ايه هو بيحبني وانا كمان اتأكد من مشاعرى


----------



## محب الانسانيه (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اشي طبيعي 

كلمة بحبك لازم تكون في محلها الصحيح وفي وقتها


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لا طبعا لو  كل واحد قال بحبك هرد عليه انا كمان بحبك دي تبقى مصيبه هههههههههههههههههه



متل ما قالو الاخوه كلمة بحبك كلمه الها قدسيتها وما بينفع نحطها بكل ظرف ومكان 



هالكلمه لازم يلفظها القلب والعقل قبل اللسان وخصوصا للبنت 


لان الولد احيانا بيستعملها وسيلة للايقاع بالبنت يلي عاجبتو 


وفي بنات كمان هيك بس احنا هلا هنحكي عالبنات اللي بيحبو بصدق 


فلحتى هالكلمه تصدر من اي بنت لازم تكون حاستها وحاسبتها صح بعدين تقولها 


لانها لو قالتها للشخص الغير مناسب هتصير متل السيف المسنون الموجه على رقبة البنت نفسها 


لانها بعدين لو اكتشفت عدم صدق مشاعرها تجاه الشخص هيكون صعب تبعد عنو او انها تواجهو


 وهيصير هو واللي بيعرفو يحكو عليها كلام طالع نازل وانتو عارفين هيك نوع من الكلام 



اما بالنسبه الي لو شخص قالها الي 


وانا ما بميل لهالشخص راح اقولو ببساطه الله يوفقك بس انا ما بفكر بالحب هلا 


يعني بشكل او باخر الجواب التقليدي لانو مهما كان تقليدي وبايخ فهو افضل


 من اني اتورط بقصة حب فاشله او كازبه 




واخيرا بتشكرك عزيزتي  نيفين رمزي على طرحك الموضوع


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*اولا بشكرك على الموضوع يا نيفا لانه فعلا مهم
طبعا مش اي حد يقولي بحبك هرد بنفس الكلمه كده من غير ما افكر 
طبعالازم اكون متاكده من مشاعري كويس اوي 
يعني بصراحه لو كنت بحب الانسان ده بجد من قلبي مش هتردد اني اقولها اما لو انسان عادي مش بحس تجاهه باي مشاعر حب طبعا مش هقولها علشان مبقاش خدعت انسان او كدبت عليه 
علشان بجد تبقى مشكله جامده لو قلت لحد اني بحبه من غير صدق
و ميرسي اوي يا نيفا كمان مره
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *طبعا انا مش هقوله (بحبك) لانه في الاول لازم اني اتأكد من مشاعري تجاه الشخص دا,,*
> *و غير المشاعر لازم برضه اني اتأكد من التوافق بيننا,,يعني لازم نكون متفاهمين انا وهو,,,*
> *و شكرا ليكي اخت نيفين,,بجد موضوع هادف و رائع*
> *الرب يباركك وينور طريقك,,,*


 

*ميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك ورايك الجميل*
*فعلا مش لازم نتسرع في الرد وخصوصا انه موضوع مصيري*

*ربنا يباركك يا جميل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سؤال مهم جدا يا نفين انا بالنسبة لي لا يمكن اقولها الا لو كنت حبيتة بجد علشان دي مشاعر انسان ومينفعش التلاعب بيها ولو مش متاكدة كمان هقوله اديني وقت علشان اتاكد من مشاعري تجاهك ويمكن كمان احاول اسافر او ابعد فترة علشان اعرف واتاكد من مشاعري​*


 

*فعلا يا جميل رايك جميل جدا*
*لان مشاعر الانسان مش لعبه نقوله انهارده بحبك*
*وبكره نقول لا اكتشفت اني كنت غلط*

*ميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أحياناً البنت بتكوون محتاجه للاحساس بانها بتحب وبتتحب فأول حد بيقولها الكلمه دى بتلاقى صدى للكلمه دى جواها فبترد بتسررع وده طبعا مش حب ولا حاجه وممكن جدا تندم على انها اتسرعت ......بنلاقى الحاله دى أكتر فى سن المراهقه لما البنت بتلاقى صديقااتها بيعيشوا قصص حب ورديه وبيحكواا لها فبتكوون فى وضع استعداد لتلقى اى اشاره من اى حد هيقولها الكلمه دى وبتتجاوب معاه بسرررعه ...موووضوع رائع ومهم يا نيفااا ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك ​*.


 

*فعلا كلامك كله مظبوط يا دونا*
*وميرسي  علي مشاركتك بجد رايك هو الاروع يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> كلمة احبك كلمة جميلة وقوية
> فيه بنات بتوقع بسرعة وتقولها للرد على الكلمة الاولي
> وبنات بتستنى شوية بالنسبة لي انا هستنى شوية علشان اعرف قد ايه هو بيحبني وانا كمان اتأكد من مشاعرى


 

*ميرسي يا سوسو فوفو علي مشاركتك*
*فعلا لازم ناخد وقتنا في الرد علي كلمة احبك علشان التسرعه فيها *
*ممكن يجرح مشاعر انسان*

*نروتي يا قمره الموضوع بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> اشي طبيعي
> 
> كلمة بحبك لازم تكون في محلها الصحيح وفي وقتها


 

*فعلا عندك حق لازم نقولها في الوقت اللي*
* فعلا نكون متاكدين فيه منها*
*ميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> لا طبعا لو كل واحد قال بحبك هرد عليه انا كمان بحبك دي تبقى مصيبه هههههههههههههههههه​
> متل ما قالو الاخوه كلمة بحبك كلمه الها قدسيتها وما بينفع نحطها بكل ظرف ومكان
> هالكلمه لازم يلفظها القلب والعقل قبل اللسان وخصوصا للبنت
> لان الولد احيانا بيستعملها وسيلة للايقاع بالبنت يلي عاجبتو
> ...






*ميرسي يا قمر *
*بجد مشاركتك جميله وردك اجمل*
*ربنا يباركك*
*نورتي يا جميل الموضوع*​


----------



## maryem66 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سوال جميل يانيفين ومهم 
وانا من راى ان لازم اتاكد من مشاعرى كويس اوى علشان اقوال كلمة زى دى 
ومش علشان كلمة بحبك تتقالى لازم ارد بنفس الكلمة لا طبعا 
ميرسى نيفين على السوال


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

veronika قال:


> *اولا بشكرك على الموضوع يا نيفا لانه فعلا مهم​*
> *طبعا مش اي حد يقولي بحبك هرد بنفس الكلمه كده من غير ما افكر *
> *طبعالازم اكون متاكده من مشاعري كويس اوي *
> *يعني بصراحه لو كنت بحب الانسان ده بجد من قلبي مش هتردد اني اقولها اما لو انسان عادي مش بحس تجاهه باي مشاعر حب طبعا مش هقولها علشان مبقاش خدعت انسان او كدبت عليه *
> ...


 

*الله يا فيرو فعلا ردك جميل *
*وعندك حقك وكلامك كله صح*
*مش اي شخص يقول بحبك يبقي لازم انا كمان اقولها ليه*
*لا طبعا لازم اكون حاسه بالشخص كدا*
*علشان لا اظلمه ولا اظلم نفسي*

*ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> سوال جميل يانيفين ومهم
> وانا من راى ان لازم اتاكد من مشاعرى كويس اوى علشان اقوال كلمة زى دى
> ومش علشان كلمة بحبك تتقالى لازم ارد بنفس الكلمة لا طبعا
> ميرسى نيفين على السوال


 

*فعلا يا قمر لازم نتاكد من مشاعرنا*
*لان الحب مش كلمه بتتقال وخلاص *
*دي مسئوليه كبيره جدا*
*ومشاعر انسان كله ذنبه انه حب وحس وترجم احساسه دا بكلمة احبك*
*يبقي ماجيش انا وارد عليه بنفس الكلمة لمجرد انه قالها*
*من غير ما احسها*
*لازم اكون متاكده من مشاعري جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*وميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## فونتالولو (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام الربي يسوع 
 الموضوع حلو اوي بصراحه 
 بس في بنات كتير مش بيعرفوا يهربوامن الكلمه ديه يعني اي حد بيقول بحبك 
 تقوله وانا كمان بحبك 
 بس فعلا كلمه كبيره وليها قدسيتها 
 مش بتتقال الا للي فعلا حاسس بها بجد 
 ربنا يحافظ علي الكل وتعيش ايدك نفين


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الربي يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي بصراحه
> بس في بنات كتير مش بيعرفوا يهربوامن الكلمه ديه يعني اي حد بيقول بحبك
> تقوله وانا كمان بحبك
> ...


 

*فعلا يا فونتا عندك حق*
*ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك الرائعه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

> هل تقولين أحبك لشخص قال لكي أحبك ؟



طبعا لا!!!
انا مابقول هالكلمة غير لما تكون فعلا صادقة ومن قلبي ومش لأي شخص


----------



## sara23 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا شخصيا لو حد قالهالى وجها لوجهه وكان الحد ده انا كمان ببادله نفس الاحساس اكيد هاقولهاله انما لو كان حد عادى بالنسبه لى اكيد هاقوله ان هو بالنسبه لى ذى اخ مش اكتر وان هو يشيل الموضوع ده من دماغه.وميرسى جدا على الموضوع لانه بجد حيوى وربنا يباركك.*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة الي مستحيل قول كلمة بحبك لشخص اذا ما كنت متأكدة 100% من مشاعري اتجاهه واذا كنت متفاهمين بشكل كامل 
شكرا على هالموضوع


----------



## hana hana (13 سبتمبر 2008)

لو كنت بحبة بجد:new8:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو كنت بابدلة نفس المشاعر وقالهلى اكيد مش هستحمل المفاجاة 

وهمشى او اقفل السكة فى وشة من اثر المفاجاة 

ولكن لو قالهالى ومفيش حاجة من ناحيتى هحاول افهمة 

انى مش بحبه  او مش هعمل حاجة هسيبة لحد ما يفهم لوحدة من تصرفاتى معه 

اسمن فيه ناس بتحب تصدق الوهم وتعيش فيه ​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *هل تقولين أحبك لشخص قال لكي أحبك ؟*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ما ليش بالموضوع
بس قرأت الكل يدل .دخلت
هههههههههه
باي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 سبتمبر 2008)

لالالالالالالالالا يا نيفو مش معقول يعنى اول مايقول بحبك اقوله وانا كمان بحبك على اساس ايه مش شرط اكون بحبه يعنى مش فى حب من طرف واحد لازم اتأكد ان انا بقول بحبك دى عن اقتناع واحس بيها بجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> طبعا لا!!!
> انا مابقول هالكلمة غير لما تكون فعلا صادقة ومن قلبي ومش لأي شخص


 

طبعا يا ارووجه 
لازم نكون صادقين في اي كلمه تخرج منا
لانها مشاعر واحاسيس انسان ممكن نجرحه ونظلمه لو قولنها
وبعد فتره نكتشف اننا غلطنا فيها

وميرسي يا ارووجه علي مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> *انا شخصيا لو حد قالهالى وجها لوجهه وكان الحد ده انا كمان ببادله نفس الاحساس اكيد هاقولهاله انما لو كان حد عادى بالنسبه لى اكيد هاقوله ان هو بالنسبه لى ذى اخ مش اكتر وان هو يشيل الموضوع ده من دماغه.وميرسى جدا على الموضوع لانه بجد حيوى وربنا يباركك.*​


 
*ميرسي يا ساره علي مشاركتك ورايك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> بالنسبة الي مستحيل قول كلمة بحبك لشخص اذا ما كنت متأكدة 100% من مشاعري اتجاهه واذا كنت متفاهمين بشكل كامل
> شكرا على هالموضوع


 

اكيد كلامك مظبوط
لان مشاعر الانسان مش لعبه في ايدينا
وميرسي يا رانا علي مشاركتك الجميله زيك يا قمره​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

hana hana قال:


> لو كنت بحبة بجد:new8:



*هنا*
*طب كملي الكلام يا جميل*
*قصدك لو كنتي بتحبيه بجد هتقوليها*
*علي العموم دي شويه غلاسه مني*
*اوعي تزعلي*
*وميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ده مش بس ماقولهاش لاى حد يقولهالى
ده حتى لو كان خطيبى او حتى جوزى المفروض الكلمة دى دايما تطلع معبرة مش بس كلمة وخلاص
يعنى اقولها لما احس انى حاسة بكل مافيها او لما احس ان شريك حياتى قد ايه محتاج يسمعها
كلمة "بحبك" اجمل من انها تتقال عمال على بطال لاى حد يقولهالى ..وبتبقى احلى لما تتقال فى اوقاتها الصح مش كل شوية لغاية لما الطرفين يتعودو عليها ومايحسوش بما تعنيه من احساس ومشاعر
+++
ميرسى يانوفا ع الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لو كنت بابدلة نفس المشاعر وقالهلى اكيد مش هستحمل المفاجاة ​*
> 
> _*وهمشى او اقفل السكة فى وشة من اثر المفاجاة *_​
> _*ولكن لو قالهالى ومفيش حاجة من ناحيتى هحاول افهمة *_​
> ...


 
*فعلا يا انجي كلامك صح 100%*
*وميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك الجميله*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ما ليش بالموضوع
> بس قرأت الكل يدل .دخلت
> هههههههههه
> باي


 

*ميرسي يا كليم علي مرورك*
*بس عادي ممكن كنت تقول رايك*
*احنا اخوات يعني مفيش فرق بينا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا يا نيفو مش معقول يعنى اول مايقول بحبك اقوله وانا كمان بحبك على اساس ايه مش شرط اكون بحبه يعنى مش فى حب من طرف واحد لازم اتأكد ان انا بقول بحبك دى عن اقتناع واحس بيها بجد


 

*فعلا كلامك مظبوط يا بنت العدراء*
*لازم نقولها واحنا متاكدين انها للشخص اللي يستحقها واللي يقدر يصونها*
*وانا كمان اقدر احافظ عليها*

*وميرسي يا قمره علي رايك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ginajoojoo قال:


> ده مش بس ماقولهاش لاى حد يقولهالى​
> ده حتى لو كان خطيبى او حتى جوزى المفروض الكلمة دى دايما تطلع معبرة مش بس كلمة وخلاص
> يعنى اقولها لما احس انى حاسة بكل مافيها او لما احس ان شريك حياتى قد ايه محتاج يسمعها
> كلمة "بحبك" اجمل من انها تتقال عمال على بطال لاى حد يقولهالى ..وبتبقى احلى لما تتقال فى اوقاتها الصح مش كل شوية لغاية لما الطرفين يتعودو عليها ومايحسوش بما تعنيه من احساس ومشاعر
> ...


 

*الله يا جينا علي تعليقك الرائع بجد*
*جميل جدا وفعلا كلامك صح*
*من كتر ما بنقول بحبك في اي وقت بنفقد احساسها ومصدقيتها ومعناها الرائع*
*ياريت فعلا كلنا نستخدمها في الوقت المناسب*
*وميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو هو فعلا انسان بيحبني من قلبه *
*وانا ارتبطت بيه *
*مش لازم تتقال الكلمه نفسها*
*افعالي واهتمامي هتعبر عن ميه كلمه بحبك*
*لانه الكلمه سهله تتقال *
*المهم الفعل*

*وميرسي يا نوفا علي الموضوع الجميل زيك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *لو هو فعلا انسان بيحبني من قلبه *​
> 
> *وانا ارتبطت بيه *
> *مش لازم تتقال الكلمه نفسها*
> ...


 
*فعلا يا ميرو*
*المهم الفعل بس اوقات الواحد بيحس انه محتاج يقولها او يسمعها يعني*
*الكلمه دي لو صادقه ومن القلب بتغير مجري الكون كله بين الطرفين*​ 
*وميرسي يا قمره علي رايك الرائع*​


----------



## Dena9 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

لاء مش حقول الا فحالة وحدة اكون بحبوا شكرآ يا نيفين عالموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مقلش كلمة احبك الا لما اكون فعلآ بحبة​ 
حتى لو هو مقلهاش ممكن اتجن انا واقولهالو

واللي يحصل يحصل بقى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مقلش كلمة احبك الا لما اكون فعلآ بحبة​
> حتى لو هو مقلهاش ممكن اتجن انا واقولهالو
> 
> واللي يحصل يحصل بقى​



يا واد ياجاااااامد..ايه يابنتى بترمى نفسك ف التهلكة​


----------



## gonees (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلو اوي السؤال دا ميرسي يا نيفين 
انا مش من البنات دي خاااااالص 
انا عمري م اتسرع ف حاجة زي كدا لان الكلمة دي مش سهلة اني اقولها لان دي زي وعد يعني هاكمل معاه للابد فمش هاقولها غير لما اكون بحبه بجد وواثقة ان دا اللي هيكمل معايا علطوووووول
وبعدين لو قلتها لحد انا مش حاسة باي مشاعر يمته واقولها بس علشان هو قالها او اجرب ف دا مش صح لان دا تلاعب بمشاعر الاخرين وكمان تمثييييييييييييييييييل *


----------



## Nana&Jesus (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الحب : 

كلمة كنهر المياه الصافى 

هى نقطة حياه

هى شىء تراه بكل الحواس

القلب والعين تناديان باءسمه

والروح تبقيه بداخلها




ولكن......





ان لم يلتزم احد بهذه الكلمة

فباطلة قولها​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*بهنيكى على الموضوع الرائع*
*بس كا رأيى شخصى مش هستنى انى اسمعها  ولا ارددها لأنى  مش محتاجها*
*لانى عايش الحب بكل معانية وفى ايد ربنا الامينة*
*دة يمكن كمان كلمة حب دى قليلة اوى بلنسبة للى انا فية*
*،&*
*شكرا يا فينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

dena9 قال:


> لاء مش حقول الا فحالة وحدة اكون بحبوا شكرآ يا نيفين عالموضوع


 
*ميرسي يا دينا علي مشاركتك معانا*
*نورتي يا جميل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مقلش كلمة احبك الا لما اكون فعلآ بحبة​
> 
> حتى لو هو مقلهاش ممكن اتجن انا واقولهالو​
> 
> واللي يحصل يحصل بقى​


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه دا كله*
*تقولها حتي لو هو ما مقلهاش*
*طب افرض هو ما كنش حاسس بيها هتعملي ايه بقي وقتها*
*لا طبعا يا فراشه اهدي شويه*
*بلاش تسرع وبعد كدا تندمي*
*عايزه اقولك حاجه في اوقات كتير تحسي ان في شخص مهتم بيكي بدرجه فظيعه*
*فتقولي دا   اكيد بيحبني وتتسرعي وتروحي تقولي ليه بحبك*
*وتكون الصدمه انه يقولك مثلا سيبني اخد وقتي في التفكير او ما يردتش*
*صدقيني*
*هتندمي انك قوليتها*

*وميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله دي*
*بص نصيحه مني*
*بجد اوعي تقوليها الا لما تكوني متاكده مليون الميه*
*وكمان تسمعيها صريحه منه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

gonees قال:


> *حلو اوي السؤال دا ميرسي يا نيفين *
> *انا مش من البنات دي خاااااالص *
> *انا عمري م اتسرع ف حاجة زي كدا لان الكلمة دي مش سهلة اني اقولها لان دي زي وعد يعني هاكمل معاه للابد فمش هاقولها غير لما اكون بحبه بجد وواثقة ان دا اللي هيكمل معايا علطوووووول*
> *وبعدين لو قلتها لحد انا مش حاسة باي مشاعر يمته واقولها بس علشان هو قالها او اجرب ف دا مش صح لان دا تلاعب بمشاعر الاخرين وكمان تمثييييييييييييييييييل *




*فعلا يا جميل رايك صح*
*مش شرط اننا نقولها علشان شخص قولها*
*لان مشاعر الانسان مش لعبه نلعب بيها فتره وبعد كدا نرميها*

*وميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

nana&jesus قال:


> الحب : ​
> 
> كلمة كنهر المياه الصافى ​
> هى نقطة حياه​
> ...


 

*ايه الكلام الجميل دا*
*فعلا يا نانا كلامك مظبوط جدا*
*ميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك الرائعه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *بهنيكى على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *بس كا رأيى شخصى مش هستنى انى اسمعها ولا ارددها لأنى مش محتاجها*
> *لانى عايش الحب بكل معانية وفى ايد ربنا الامينة*
> ...


 
*الله يا جوجو علي ردك الرائع*
*بجد مش عارفه اقولك حاجه بعد ردك الجميل دا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

